# Black Diamond Drill Sharpener Manual and Questions



## valleyboy101 (Apr 1, 2013)

I recently acquired a Black Diamond BW-55 grinder - photo attached.  As with so many used machines it came complete with no manual and almost fully out of adjustment.
After reading the 1960's manual I had some insight and ground a drill with a very unusual shape on a 3/8" drill.  Maybe a conversation piece, but it had no business in a drill chuck.
I found that the post which the master collet pivots against was missing, so I made a new one.  
From reading a post here I learned that when a drill is correctly mounted using the positioning fixture, its position in the collet should allow it to just lightly touch the grinding wheel so that only a small amount of metal is removed.  Mine still had about 1/16" too much protrusion. Well, well.

I adjusted the positioning collet, but it was already at the inward end of its travel - no help there.

The only thing left is adjustment in the base that holds the master collet for the actual drill grinding.  I took it off of its base tonight and it looks like it should have 2 pins protruding into it the base of the machine - is this the case?
I think I'm on the right course but any help would be appreciated.

RE: The manual. How good is it?  I am willing to buy one if it covers all facets of setting up and using the machine, but if not I might just continue to rely on my own limited brain power and trial and error. Does the machine need any oil, or would it just trap grit?
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Dunc1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Apparently the company is still in business...
http://www.blackdiamondgrinder.com/


----------



## valleyboy101 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks,
I'll give them a call tomorrow.  I didn't think they'd give away a photo copy for free - although they should, even if they charged for postage and copying.
Michael


----------



## jfcayron (Apr 2, 2013)

valleyboy101 said:


> Thanks,
> I didn't think they'd give away a photo copy for free


Michael, did you see they offer rebuilding with no labor cost? It would be worth inquiring about. 
Regardless, if they offer this kind of service they probably will go the extra mile to help you.

Just my 2¢ :shush:


----------

